
Ask HN: What startups are in Philadelphia? (Help me find a job.) - phillywork32
I'm looking for jobs in Philly.<p>While normally I would look for a job in Silicon Valley (and I am just in case), my girlfriend lives in Philly, and for a variety of reasons, cannot leave in the near future. Ideally, I'd like to be close to her, so I've been applying to jobs in NYC, but Philadelphia would be ideal.<p>I've had a lot of trouble finding companies there though (which I found mildly surprising, given the number of schools there). I've looked at DreamIt Ventures portfolio companies, searched TechCrunch and Crunchbase and other such blogs.<p>But you guys are all far more connected into the startup scene, so I thought maybe I could try crowd-sourcing this.<p>I don't think you guys want my whole resume, but just the highlights: I'm a new-minted CS major from a small liberal arts school. I have some experience in both programming and systems administration. I'm mostly interested in Web 2.0 startups. (Eg. I applied to Invite Media, but now that they were acquired, I fear my application will die a quiet death.)<p>I really appreciate any help you guys might be able to offer me.
======
codeslinger
There are plenty:

* Monetate * Infuse Media * Venmo * Vuzit * MyYearbook * Relay Network * PackLate * ClickEquations * Portico

And these are just the ones I could think of before I got bored with this
question ;-)

Also, First Round doesn't really invest in a lot of Philly startups at this
point. They do know most of the people in the area, though.

------
shedd
Check out TechnicallyPhilly.com - they occasionally post some jobs and cover
the startup scene - you should be able to find some additional startups linked
to from there.

You also should get connected with Philly Startup Leaders
(phillystartupleaders.org) - seems like there are always startups on the
listserv that are looking for technology folks.

Actually, speaking of that, one startup just mentioned to me yesterday that
they are looking for someone. Send me an email at the address in my profile
and provide some details around your programming experience and I can
introduce you.

------
gyardley
I'd get in touch with an associate at First Round Capital and ask for
introductions - Philly is their neighborhood and they might know of something
interesting. I personally know that AdCopy has a decent engineering office
there.

------
steveklabnik
I don't know if they're hiring, but I love the guys over at Venmo. It's my
favorite Philly startup.

Or if you want to trek across the state over here, we (Pittsburgh) have a
serious lack of good programming talent.

------
kortina
Ticketleap, Nearverse, and Duck Duck Go are a couple of other Philly tech
companies.

Let me know if you want to grab coffee and chat about the tech scene here.

